# removing mufflers



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

has anybody on the forum removed there mufflers and put straight threw pipes.Im looking to do so but i want some info on it as if it will sound good,pick up power..please help me out


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Fart Cans*

I'm thinking of removing my duel duels, and installing duel duel fart cans. 4 fart cans in the back would be like totally RAD, eh?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey man, 

xcommuter started an excellent thread last week. It's called "GTO Exhaust Database for Sounds." On it you'll find a post w/ an '04 Goat w/ the muffs cut out. Sounds nice. Check it out.


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

hey gto judge is that soposed to be funny.....that i asked that


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

i think it would be so loud you would be a magnet to local law enforcement, and the drone on the highway would make riding in your car uncomfortable.

on the other hand the car would sound like Jr. on the back straight of Talledega


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

westell said:


> on the other hand the car would sound like Jr. on the back straight of Talledega



Perfect! :cheers


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Had mine removed last Friday and replaced with a straight second of pipe on each side. It sounds awesome. It's not too loud, and I haven't found to be a drone on the highway or attract police. The resinator box is still on, I think that gives it a nice sound and keeps it legally quiet (looks like a muffler) :cool


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

not too loud  holy exhaust note batman.  

after i put the cam package in, i HAD to remove resonators, to get gases out so the car would run. (or get headers, which I'll do in immed. future)

anyway, my car's loud as hell now. i can't imagine just resonators and no mufflers. 

here, it would only be a matter of time before being ticketed for excessive noise.

i had state troopers roll down there window and look at me strange, just last week. luckily i was turning and they went straight.

glad it works for you. :seeya:


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

i was priced at 100 for tho job...i think i might go for it


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

lowazztruck said:


> i was priced at 100 for tho job...i think i might go for it


Are you cutting the tips off the stock mufflers and welding them back on the straight pipe? Or, are you putting on new tips?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

lowazztruck said:


> hey gto judge is that soposed to be funny.....that i asked that



No not at all..... I'm pokin at all the fart cans I see on the road. When I read your post it reminded me of it. I got to thinking, I wonder what a GTO would sound like with fart cans on it. 4 of em. The sound of 1 is nauseating enough, let alone 4. 

I do think a GTO with fart cans on the back would be funny though.....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

westell said:


> i think it would be so loud you would be a magnet to local law enforcement, and the drone on the highway would make riding in your car uncomfortable.
> 
> on the other hand the car would sound like Jr. on the back straight of Talledega


A few weeks back after dinner at a restaurant, I was showing the GTO to future in laws when a goof in a mustang seen me. He had what I figured was a loudmouth on his. He floored it. It was so loud it was deafening. The sound was beyond an enjoyable, and respectable note. It was downright annoying. I cannot imagine a cop not having a field day with that guy. That car was the loudest car I have ever heard on the road, including open headers. I've heard open headers sound much nicer than that.

I guess he figured he may as well make it sound as good as it doesn't look.
He failed.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm removing the muffs from my GTO this weekend. Keeping the resonator, but replacing the muffs w/ 2 straight pipes and keeping the OEM pipe, hanger and tips after the mufflers. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> I'm removing the muffs from my GTO this weekend. Keeping the resonator, but replacing the muffs w/ 2 straight pipes and keeping the OEM pipe, hanger and tips after the mufflers. I'll let you know how it turns out.


Hey PA Goat.... Let me know when you're headed down Marietta way. I'd love to see your ride and hear the anthem comin out of those straight pipes.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Hey PA Goat.... Let me know when you're headed down Marietta way. I'd love to see your ride and hear the anthem comin out of those straight pipes.


You got it Judge. Next time I roll out that way, I'll PM you.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> You got it Judge. Next time I roll out that way, I'll PM you.


GREAT! :cheers


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

80.00 (40 per muffler removal). I kept the stock tips. Everyone I've talked to says it sounds bada$$. DO IT, DO IT!


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

i talked to a local shop and they said just remove the resonators ,Becasue removing the mufflers will change the noise and removing the resonators will make it louder.Does this sound right.wWhat should i do? what do you all think


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

like i wrote, i removed resonators only. car got much louder but not what i am thinking you are looking for. you can always put'em back on if you remove the mufflers and find you don't like it.


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

i dont mean to be a pain but how much louder. and is it a nice exaust tone


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

the popping on some deaccels is gone. I'd say its 20% louder

.... now with the cam package and dyno tune it pretty badazzz. the whole friggin car wiggles from the lope. :rofl:


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I just removed the mufflers. I have a bit of popping on decels, but its not bad. I think it has a really nice sound to it. Drove past my brother doing a 1/4 mile run two days ago and hit about 6k rpms in 4th when I went past him, he said is shook him from head to toe. :cheers 


Oh, and I've driven past a few of our county's finest with no problem, even last weekend as the bars were closing so I wouldn't think not having the mufflers would cause you any problems. My plan was to just point to the resonator box and say its the "muffler".


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

gtodealer has longtubes no cats and loudmouth its frecking louder then a damn nascar but it sounds bad ass. :cheers


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

Has anyone heard if Corsa is going to be releasing a cat-back for the LS2? I have their system on my GMC Sierra Denali and love the music. It is quiet when cruising, but when I tromp down hard, it gets pleanty loud!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04gtolover said:


> gtodealer has longtubes no cats and loudmouth its frecking louder then a damn nascar but it sounds bad ass. :cheers


  .....yep!


----------



## paige boudreau (Apr 18, 2005)

*done it*

sounds like crap cackles to much we put on delta flow flow masters ( cut 3.5 inches off case) sounds good deep rumble and louder when you get on it!


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> I just removed the mufflers. I have a bit of popping on decels, but its not bad. I think it has a really nice sound to it. Drove past my brother doing a 1/4 mile run two days ago and hit about 6k rpms in 4th when I went past him, he said is shook him from head to toe. :cheers


Did you remove the resinators and the muffs or just the muffs???? 

Just installing the SLP LT with the high flow cats made the exhaust a little louder. We kept the stock mufflers....


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

anmracing said:


> Did you remove the resinators and the muffs or just the muffs????
> 
> Just installing the SLP LT with the high flow cats made the exhaust a little louder. We kept the stock mufflers....



I only removed the mufflers and replaced them with a straight section of pipe. I left the resonator.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Here's a clip of my '04 with resonators removed and glass pack mufflers installed. Should be very similar to straight pipes. There is quite a bit of popping on decel, some of which are pretty loud. I don't really like that, but it sounds so awesome otherwise that I put up with it. I've gotten tons of compliments on the sound and it's not so loud that it attracts cops. Also, the only time I notice any drone at all is if I keep it in 3rd gear and cruise along at about 2500rpms. That doesn't happen often though and at highway speeds, there is no drone at all.



Click here to see Video


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey lisatw151, absolutely love the sound of your GTO, but I'm confused. I thought resonators help resonate or shape the sound wave, but your exhaust sounds like a stock type sound waves just beefed up, what gives? Apparently resonators aren't necessary to help the sound patterns?


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

lisatw151 said:


> Here's a clip of my '04 with resonators removed and glass pack mufflers installed. Should be very similar to straight pipes. There is quite a bit of popping on decel, some of which are pretty loud. I don't really like that, but it sounds so awesome otherwise that I put up with it. I've gotten tons of compliments on the sound and it's not so loud that it attracts cops. Also, the only time I notice any drone at all is if I keep it in 3rd gear and cruise along at about 2500rpms. That doesn't happen often though and at highway speeds, there is no drone at all.



Your car sounds awesome. It might just be me but I kinda like the pop back on decel, it didnt sound real bad.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

dont sound much different then my loudmouth cat back, mine is just a little less raspy...but it will pop on decel :cheers


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

ALTEREGO said:


> Your car sounds awesome. It might just be me but I kinda like the pop back on decel, it didnt sound real bad.



The popping you here on the clip is very mild and it doesn't bother me. It's the occasional loud pops that sound like backfires when I let off the accelerator under any kind of load that I don't like. Sounds like an old Chevy C10 pickup truck comin' down the road. LOL. But I can control it by pushing the clutch in if I don't wanna draw too much attention. And like I said, it sounds so good otherwise, I just overlook it. I'm not sure what the resonators are really supposed to do, but I know when I had the work done, they removed the Borla catback I had on there, left the resonators in place, lowered the car and cranked it up. It was still very, very muffled. Then they removed the resonators and cranked it up again. WOW--- what a difference!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

when i put my loud mouth on, i had to fire her up after i pulled the old exhaust.. it sounded the same as the loud mouth at idle... but was a little smoother as rpm's increasted... overall it tamed it a little.. but it can be obnoxious, if you want it to be !!!!! the cats do most of the muffleing{if thats a word?} :cheers


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

That sound fantastic... arty: 

I like the sound of these cars even with the stock mufflers.




Sound clip.
http://media.putfile.com/2K4GTO61


----------



## mrbst47 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Exhaust problem*

I am a newbie to the forum. I got my goat in june and have about 1300 miles on her now. I had never really looked under the car before today and i noticed something that shocked and horrfied me. At the back of the car where the passenger side exhuast pipe is supposed to bend around the driveshaft, i see that it is horribly crimped. By horribly, i mean that it is crimped in half roughly. plus it is coated wit hsdome sort of oil or something. I cannot believe this. It is not touching the driveshaft, but it looks like it was beat by the driveshaft. I have never pushed the car too hard and as you can tell by the amount of miles on her i treat her well. I have never hit anything either. Have any of you noticed this in yours? or can anyone point me in the right direction for some help? 

Thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mrbst47 said:


> I am a newbie to the forum. I got my goat in june and have about 1300 miles on her now. I had never really looked under the car before today and i noticed something that shocked and horrfied me. At the back of the car where the passenger side exhuast pipe is supposed to bend around the driveshaft, i see that it is horribly crimped. By horribly, i mean that it is crimped in half roughly. plus it is coated wit hsdome sort of oil or something. I cannot believe this. It is not touching the driveshaft, but it looks like it was beat by the driveshaft. I have never pushed the car too hard and as you can tell by the amount of miles on her i treat her well. I have never hit anything either. Have any of you noticed this in yours? or can anyone point me in the right direction for some help?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Matt


I'd point my way right to the dealer.
Have you heard any weird noises coming from the end?
I would think if the pipe was being smacked by the drive shaft you'd hear some LOUD noises.
I'd make a b-line to your dealer.


----------



## mrbst47 (Aug 27, 2005)

I havent heard a peep from the rearend. THe dealership is closed till monday so I'll have to wait. I went out and took some pics just now. I'll try and post them for you. 

Here are the links.

www.pitt.edu/~mrbst47/dsc00699.jpg
www.pitt.edu/~mrbst47/dsc00702.jpg
www.pitt.edu/~mrbst47/dsc00703.jpg
www.pitt.edu/~mrbst47/dsc00704.jpg

Here is the actual car (i know the page is kinda dumb but i am lazy)
www.pitt.edu/~mrbst47/gto.htm


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I just looked under my GTO and can see that my exhaust is also crimped in the same manner as yours, but I don't have any of the oily looking goo. I am going to Midas this week to talk to them about removing the mufflers and installing straight pipes. I will be able to look around underneath when its up on the hoist to see if there are any other restricting crimped areas.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I had never looked at my exhauset until after I had my mufflers removed. I noticed the crimp your talking about as well. I wasn't too happy.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*Crimp Mania*

I know the exact crimp you're talking about. It is NOT from your rear hitting the exhaust...its a factory crimp for clearance purposes. I had mine up in the air while changing the oil w/ only 550 miles on it and the crimp was there. Looks hideous...yes, but from bottoming out, no.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Before I remove my mufflers, I want to make sure there is no way the removal will void my warranty. I have heard as long as mod's aren't intrusive, then the warranty is still valid. Any thoughts, especially looking for GTODealer input.


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

I have the stainless works headers, high flow cats and 3 inch exhaust with x pipe. I had t remove the factory exhaust. Too restrictive, the crimping was just like my 2000 Trans-Am, a cheap way for the factory to get clearance. Now the car sounds so incredible, and the power increase is definatly noticeable. I was just disapointed with the way it went together. The manufacturer sent me an elbow for an 04, so I had to wit to get the correct one, and when I tried to get it all together the flanges would not quite meet upat the x pipe. I brought the car to the local shop, which in turn the manager agreed and hd to heat and modify a few hangers and twist the x pipe slightly. It took them 6 hours to get it done right, and they are reputable in the area. I happy with the end result, just pist that the manufacurer fd it up abit.

I need to find a Dyno in the Savannah area. The closest I have found is Augusta, and Jacksonville, any input?

:cheers


----------



## mrbst47 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Guys,

I was freaking when I firest noticed the crimp. I feel alot better about it now that I know it comes like that. I am still going to take it in to get that oilly substance looked at on the exhaust.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

For those of you who chopped the stock muffs of your GTO......

I'm planning on doing this in my friends shop. Was there any pipe bending or swelling involved? I plan on rigging it up (with an addional flange) so I can pop the stock mufflers back in case there's an issue w/ inspection. 

Thanks for any info. (heres to the weekend. :cheers )


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I too plan and using the same flange (at the upside end of the muffler) and the sleeved (down side) to allow a chnage back to the stock muffler, just in case I find the exhaust note too loud over time and not to mention it's good to keep the stock stuff in the event you hang onto it for years, better resale. Also, I'm still not sure if removing the mufflers voids my warrenty, I cannot get an answer from my dealer or others who may know. 

Anyway, I have done a little reading on the effects of reducing the back pressure and the information makes me pause before I remove the mufflers. Instead of me trying to reword the article I found, the following is part of that article, sorry for the length;

*The effects of back pressure​*
A muffler is an ambiguity in the performance world, as it can have both good and bad effects on power output. Back pressure is essential for peak power in almost any application, even 6000hp alcohol-burning Top Fuel dragsters have some built-in back pressure. Before we begin this discussion, take note that 1 atmosphere is the pressure that air is at naturally (uncontained) at sea level.

During the combustion process, when the exhaust valve is open, all of the compressed (and depeleted) air-fuel mixture spills out from the cylinders as fast as it can, through your exhaust manifold, into your catalytic converter(s), the muffler, and finally out the tail pipe. The problem with this is, just before your exhaust valve is about to close again, your intake valve opens up, allowing the fresh air-fuel mixture to rush into the cylinders. This is called overlap, and one of the things you take into consideration when choosing a cam, because it can be used to your advantage.

If there was no valve overlap, it would be 100% impossible to completely irradicate all of the spent gases from the cylinder. This has a two-fold effect on power output, depending on what RPM the motor is running at. At low RPM, this effect actually increases torque, because the least amount of compression is lost during the intake stroke, and the ratio of intake to exhaust gases is high. Unfortunately, as the RPMs increase, there is increasingly less time to evacuate the exhaust gases during the exhaust stroke, and more and more depleted air-fuel remains in the cylinders when the exhaust valve closes. The motor becomes incredibly inefficient near its readline. A motor designed for high-torque applications, such as towing, tends to exhibit less valve overlap then normal. The type of cam used in this application is often called an "RV" cam, because a recreational vehicle doesn't need horsepower as much as it needs low-end torque to get it moving.

Your car would also run terribly if there was too much valve overlap as well. When exhaust gases rush out of the cylinder, they create a low pressure area in the cylinder and the exhaust system, sucking the intake charge right into the cylinder, and right back out into the exhaust system. This is called scavenging. When that air spills out, so does the fuel it was carrying, so the O2 sensor reports a rich condition to the computer, often causing further decreases in the amount of fuel the computer injects. At low RPMs, this effect is most pronounced as there is sufficient time to suck out a significant portion of the intake charge, reducing torque. As the RPMs increase, however, the extra velocity imparted to the intake charge increases the amount that squeezes into the cylinder after the exhaust valve closes, as the valve closes so quickly at high RPMs that barely any intake charge escapes through the exhaust system.

No doubt you see the dilemna posed to designers when they choose a cam for the motor - the right combination of power must be achieved at the intended RPM range of the vehicle - if this is a tiny four cylinder, which must spin high RPM to make any power at all, you have to design in a higher amount of overlap. If the vehicle is mostly intended for low speed towing, you design in a smaller amount of overlap for more low-end grunt. Overlap is one of the reasons why the four-cylinder Acura Integra GS-R makes 170hp at almost 7000 RPM, and your 3.0L makes 171lb-ft of torque at 2000 RPM.

You can't control your overlap without changing the cams, but the effects caused by changing the back pressure are the same. When you reduce back pressure, it is equivalent to increasing valve overlap, and when you increase back pressure, it is the same as decreasing the amount of valve overlap. That's why some people will say, "you need a muffler for torque", or, "you'll have more high-end, but less torque, if you run straight exhaust". They are right, but a muffler's purpose is to reduce sound output, not horsepower! By reducing back pressure in an exhaust system, you increase high-end horsepower at the cost of low-end torque.

You can compensate for this by increasing the velocity of the intake charge. Increasing the intake velocity has the added side effect of increasing back pressure, because there is more air to be evacuated during the exhaust stroke. Note that if you increase intake velocity past the limits of the exhaust system, the gains you achieve are diminished to the point of being non-existent. That power will be there when you do upgrade the exhaust system, which is why something as simple as upgrading the exhaust system can result in huge horsepower gains.

You can decrease back pressure by increasing the size of your exhaust manifolds, or using separate tubes for each cylinder (called headers). Increasing the size of the exhaust pipe and decreasing its length also helps, as well as installing high-flow catalytic converters and mufflers. Of course, you could just cut them off. Although it is illegal in the United States to remove the catalytic converter in a registered vehicle, the muffler is a different story...


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Stock headers, stock cats, stock resonator, stock pipe. Just removing the mufflers will provide a loss of power? I could see if I put a 3" diameter cat-back w/ resonators on it, but just removing the muffs??

Input PLEASE!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I had my mufflers removed this morning. $56.00 from the muff shop. They painted the pipes black to match the stock pipes and from the outside you cannot tell anything was done. However, when you start the car the difference is immediate. Can you say loud? I am going to have to drive it for a few days to get the feel of it, and determine if I actually like it.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Put the SLP L/M on this weekend, so having the oem resonators off after the cam package and now mated to the SLP L/M it is too friggin' loud. Sound like a race car ? Yes, but not quite what I'm after.

Now, what to do next ?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*just this weekend.....*

Here's the advantage of having a buddy w/ skills. The tips line up perfectly. The LS2 SINGS...no car alarm is safe!!!!

*Click on my gallery to see the new addition.*


(LPE CAI is in the mail)


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

It sure does sing! 2 buddies at work think it sounds awesome. They said they thought it sounded healthy before, but now it really sounds like a 400 horsepower muscle car. They both said they dont think its too loud, and they dont think it is loud enough to be ticketable. Feeling a little better about it now.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*Mean Sounding*

NOTE: Before hacking into the pipe; unbolt the mufflers and pull the hangers from the vehicle (slide right out of rubber gromets). Take it for a spin (at this point I was smiling ear to ear) and see what you think. 

This is NOT my daily driver and I'm not quite so sure I'd be able to make my 1hr 20min commute every day. BUT it IS perfect for ripping around on the weekend scaring the crap out of Mustangs. (My opinion)

(see my gallery for the mod)


----------



## 05GTO/DAYGTP481500 (Jun 28, 2005)

*05 GTO no mufflers 4" Tips*

I did mine about two months ago and it is much better soundong than with those titanic mufflers I have a clip I am just waiting for it to upload and I will send the link


----------



## DavidC (Mar 18, 2005)

I know I am late on this but I have had my mufflers removed for about 5 months. I love the sound and have had no problems with the police and not a bit of drone. I have done highway driving and city driving and I love it. I do have an A4 and do not get as much popping as a M6 would, but Man do I get a lot of looks from people. Actually have people stop me all the time and ask what I have done to my car. When I reply its stock, it always drops their jaws. Talking about a SEG.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

DavidC said:


> I know I am late on this but I have had my mufflers removed for about 5 months. I love the sound and have had no problems with the police and not a bit of drone. I have done highway driving and city driving and I love it. I do have an A4 and do not get as much popping as a M6 would, but Man do I get a lot of looks from people. Actually have people stop me all the time and ask what I have done to my car. When I reply its stock, it always drops their jaws. Talking about a SEG.


So, you kept on the resonators ?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I kept my resonator on.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

maybe they sound a lot better in person but all the online clips I have heard of stock GTOs with the mufflers removed sounded like old pickup trucks with glasspacks.. Dont know why you would want that sound in a new 30K sports car but hey its your cars so hack away!
:cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> maybe they sound a lot better in person but all the online clips I have heard of stock GTOs with the mufflers removed sounded like old pickup trucks with glasspacks.. Dont know why you would want that sound in a new 30K sports car but hey its your cars so hack away!
> :cheers


No way man! I wouldnt do that to my car either, unless a NASCAR sounds like an old pickup truck with a glasspack.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> maybe they sound a lot better in person but all the online clips I have heard of stock GTOs with the mufflers removed sounded like old pickup trucks with glasspacks.. Dont know why you would want that sound in a new 30K sports car but hey its your cars so hack away!
> :cheers


You need to hear one in person. Audio clips simply can not capture how awesome these things sound. It makes the LS2 sound like it should IMO.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Im just weird,,I dont like loud exhaust unless its a real race car,,as in a funny car ,dragster,Formula 1 ,etc..

Aloud street car to me is just showing off/bragging,,like the guy that works out and walks around showing off his muscles,when in reality a guy half his size with training can kick his ass. I have found most times the louder the car the slower they are. 90% of loudass street cars are stock or close to it. Only the other 10% actually have any need for it. To me a 13-15 sec V8 car that sounds like a dragster is as a silly as fart can on a ricer. All bark,no bite.

listen to this.
http://www.hotrodlincoln.org/BABvsFrank.WMV
thats my black car,white car belongs to a girl who is a freind of mine. My car made almost 500 at the wheels. her car was running juice ,probably around 350. 
On that day my car ran 12.2 hers ran 13.4 ,, Listen to them and you hear,,,NOTHING,,no loud exhaust anywhere(except for the freak warming his tires behind us and my blower sucking small birds out of the air,LOL) Now thats my idea of real street performance.I had people talk to me next to my car and not even realize it was running. I can blow your doors off and youll never hear it coming.. This is why I want turboes,,lets you make power and quiets down the exhaust at same time,,awesome!
Like I have always said
"Id rather BE fast than SOUND fast"



(THIS is just for me,,Im not trying to tell anyone NOT to have loud exhaust,if you like it loud then go for it,just not for me)


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm 25. Its my weekend driver.....I'll take the mean sounding exhaust. I didn't buy a +$31k car to not hear it's 400 HP. 

I absolutely agree the stupidity of a loud-sounding slow car. But then again, the 6.0L isnt exactly a 2.0L w/ a fartcan hanging off of it. It's got the nuts to back up the sound. 

To each his own. Either way, enjoy.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> To each his own. Either way, enjoy.


Exactly! 
arty:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> arty:


 :agree


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Im just weird,,I dont like loud exhaust unless its a real race car,,as in a funny car ,dragster,Formula 1 ,etc..
> 
> Aloud street car to me is just showing off/bragging,,like the guy that works out and walks around showing off his muscles,when in reality a guy half his size with training can kick his ass. I have found most times the louder the car the slower they are. 90% of loudass street cars are stock or close to it. Only the other 10% actually have any need for it. To me a 13-15 sec V8 car that sounds like a dragster is as a silly as fart can on a ricer. All bark,no bite.
> 
> ...


Hey man I respect your opinion! :cheers


----------

